# altes sparkonto auflösen



## Unregistriert (20 April 2010)

hallo
bei einer bank läuft seit sehr langer zeit ein sparkonto auf meinen namen.Es wurde damals von meinen eltern eröffnet und nie benutzt. 
Da ich immer mal wieder nachricht bekomme das buch zum nachtrag vorzulegen mit kontostand im centbereich, wollte ich es auflösen lassen.
Da ich das buch aber nicht habe soll ich 5euro bezahlen damit es aufgelöst wird.
Mit welchen recht darf die bank sich weigern meine daten zu löschen, wenn ich das sparkonto nicht eröffnet habe,nie wollte und auch nie einen vertrag mit der bank abgeschlossen habe.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2010)

*AW: altes sparkonto auflösen*

Formal haben sie möglicherweise recht, da Du als Erbe der "Nachlassverwalter" und damit rechtmäßige Besitzer des Sparbuchs bist.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2010)

*AW: altes sparkonto auflösen*

Dann laß das Sparbuch bestehen! die verwaltungs- und Benachrichtigungskosten sind für die Bank höher!


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2010)

*AW: altes sparkonto auflösen*

Ich würde der Bank schreiben und ihr anbieten, das Sparbuch aus Kulanzgründen gebührenfrei aufzulösen - ansonsten würdest Du es noch für den Rest Deines Lebens stehen lassen, und Deine eigenen Erben würden Anweisung erhalten, es gleichfalls stehenzulassen. Das könnte gut einige Hundert Jahre so weitergehen - ohne dass sich an dem Guthaben etwas ändern wird. Und ob da nicht die eigenen Kosten der Bank höher wären als die 5 Euro. Wenn die nicht anders wollen - sei's drum.


----------

